# swap it myself or pay to play?



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

Bottom line: I need a 20v AAN motor in my quattro.
Should I pay to have it swapped or tackle it myself?
Is it something I should leave to the pros or is it easier than I think.
thanks 
-graham


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: swap it myself or pay to play? (84veedub)*

If you live close to someone who can do the swap and knows how to do it, it all depends on how much they want for the labor. ITs doable if you have the right tools and some light fabrication equipment.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: swap it myself or pay to play? (Fusilier)*

Go with a 3b.
It will be easier, and probably a bit cheaper for the engine.
Regardless, you will need a 3b oil pan mounted on the AAN.
The AAN won't fit without it.
You can usually get a wrecked car with a 3b engine AND wiring harnes for jut a bit more than the AAN engine alone.
Part out the wrecked car, and make money.
Chris Semple has a complete car for sale.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: swap it myself or pay to play? (Sepp)*

I live about 30 minutes from NGP. I thought if I put the motor in the car and gave it to them to finish off I might save some money. I have contacted chris at force5 and he has been helpful. I don't really have the room for another car in my driveway. Speaking of NGP, they have a quattro thats is getting the finishing touches of a 20v swap right now.


----------

